# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local associations >  House of Lords debate 10th Jan "Decline of Honey Bees"

## linda

I happened upon this while flicking through the channels last night (not my usual viewing channel!)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/democracylive/h...00/9783106.stm

The debate lasts for 2 hours so settle down with a cuppa, or something stronger

----------

